# No more Terne?



## Old School (Feb 17, 2012)

My main supplier informed me that follansbee is no longer making terne tin.
We have since purchased the last five rolls that we could find in NC.
Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, Its true.

I loved that stuff, I have a panformer, we still do 1" SS tin roofs..

Someone will step up and provide the product.


----------

